# saw a ferret



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

Like this?










Least Weasel.

Black footed ferrets are pretty big, very rare, and live exclusively in prairie-dog towns. They also have a mask and are not that white underneath:










Lots of people confuse the Long-Tailed Weasel with a black-footed, esp since the prairie version ("bridled weasel") CAN have dark feet and a mask.


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow cool! That is a nice bunch of ID photos High Plains posted... I look forward to hearing the verdict. I love the chance to ee these animals!

I also was out early early this AM... 2 hrs before dawn by myself. Must have fallen asleep in my stand because if I hadn't I could not have been woken up with a start by a LOUD barred owl just 20 yards to my right. He did a lot of calls and then moved to my left (without sound) Another owl joined in, with the "Who cooks for you?" call- responding from far down the hollow... then they both got really excited and filled the woods with about 20 seconds of "crazy laughter" It was unbelievable how loud and permeating the sound was filling the darkness. I was very glad that I was already familiar with the call of the barred owl or I would have been very frightened by the "laughter"
Listen here: http://www.owling.com/Barred.htm


----------



## NoSecondBest (Jan 18, 2009)

It's a weasal, not a ferret.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

i thought that was a mink


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah it looked like that first picture, just not that dark in color. This was so cute, just wanted to hold it and take it home lol. Like a kitten lol. Thing sure did move fast for a little guy. Thanks for sharing those pictures. Would have never know what it was if it wasn't for that. 

Those call scare the living crap out of me when I'm not paying any attention. I don't like walking in the woods alone, but will if I have to. Being a girl it scares me to think that there could be someone out there you. So I'm always watching my back. But yeah those owls are something else.


----------



## Mary-Kaitlyn (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats pretty cool.. I saw a mink last year and a couple of weeks ago me & my fiance went to put out corn at our hunting spot and saw a white squirrel.. Very pretty animal.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome, never seen a white squirrel. Wonder how ya get one of those. lol. I'll trade you the ferret for the squirrel lol.


----------

